# Hi my name is road runner and I have a problem.



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

I am addicted to upland bird hunting. It is affecting my job and my relationship with my family. My boss just stared at me when I asked for the month of November off so that I could chase pheasants to the ends of the world. I just might not have a Job when I get back... I am unable to concentrate or get anything done around the house. I just sit and watch u-tube seeing hundred pheasant flushes. I know it is not even the end of August yet but I just cannot get the birds out of my mind. How can I survive until the season starts? Is there a cure?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Road Runner said:


> Is there a cure?


yes. its called waterfowl hunting


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> [quote="Road Runner":3nso7w2t] Is there a cure?


yes. its called waterfowl hunting [/quote:3nso7w2t]

That's ok if you like squatting in the mud with a half-wit lab waiting for a dirt tasting grease ball to land in your decoys. :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Road Runner said:


> .......................................................................I know it is not even the end of August yet but I just cannot get the birds out of my mind. How can I survive until the season starts? Is there a cure?


Take it from an old burned-out bird hunter: You'll grow out of it.

Uh....I gotta go get my stuff ready for the ptarmigan hunt.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="shaun larsen":18bc6rc1][quote="Road Runner":18bc6rc1] Is there a cure?


yes. its called waterfowl hunting [/quote:18bc6rc1]

That's ok if you like squatting in the mud with a half-wit lab waiting for a dirt tasting grease ball to land in your decoys. :O•-:[/quote:18bc6rc1]

Oh man! I can't wait!!!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":3b5z0a3n][quote="shaun larsen":3b5z0a3n][quote="Road Runner":3b5z0a3n] Is there a cure?


yes. its called waterfowl hunting [/quote:3b5z0a3n]

That's ok if you like squatting in the mud with a half-wit lab waiting for a dirt tasting grease ball to land in your decoys. :O•-:[/quote:3b5z0a3n]

Oh man! I can't wait!!![/quote:3b5z0a3n]Ditto


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Have you tried porn? There's an addiction that doesnt require you to leave the house. JK

You should try your hand at waterfowling. Sure is a hoot to get several birds, and trying to learn to cook duck is even more fun!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bax* said:


> *Have you tried porn? There's an addiction that doesnt require you to leave the house. JK*
> 
> You should try your hand at waterfowling. Sure is a hoot to get several birds, and trying to learn to cook duck is even more fun!


wow :shock:

but waterfowling is great fun and i cant wait as well there is alot to be learned from this forum as well i first started hunting waterfowl 3 years ago and have learned everything from people here off this site and i thank these guys completely


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a little TRUE story for you to think about. Back in the 70's my younger brother developed a very similar addiction except his drug of choice was the Canadian goose. His story is much like yours...less the youtube of course...in that he would miss work to go scouting/hunting, spend all his time doing, or talking goose hunting. He neglected his job, his kids, and even his young wife. He spent lavishly on equipment, decoys, guns, airboats, shells etc, to the point that their household budget suffered some months. The habit eventually subsided after he was transfered to the SoCal area for work. He had a pretty normal life for a coupe of years and his wife and family happily reunited with him. Then he got transfered again, this time to Seattle, and he relapsed bad! This time around it wasn't geese, it was Salmon fishing. He really went off the deep end. Every day he was leaving work early, the weekends he was gone, he even bought a boat and got his charter license and started to fish professionally. Trouble at home was constant and it eventually lead to a divorce. The trouble at work cost him his job.
I guess the moral to this story is that seriously, you can become addicted to hunting, and the consequence are real! Be careful. If your addiction is as you say, get some help. Your whole life can depend upon it.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Dont know about waterfowl hunting but upland game starts next weekend. -8/-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> except his drug of choice was the Canadian goose.


Which one? There are several species that live and nest up there. You've got yer White Front, Snow, Blue Phase Snow, Ross, Cacklers, Lessors, and of course your good old common Canada goose. :O•-:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

We were in Utah at that time, what ever Canada Goose lived here at the time was what we chased. 
But the point of that absolutely true story is that people can become addicted to hunting just like they can become addicted to porn or gambling and it can ruin your life. If what Road Runner is saying is true and I have no reason to not believe him, he is suffering from an addiction and it sounds as if he is actually reaching out for help. The trouble is that he's not going to get much help or even seek help if we trivialize his problem on this forum. 
Sorry for the seriousness, but addiction is a serious problem.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm addicted to seeing my wife nekkid...is that considered porn?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> If what Road Runner is saying is true and I have no reason to not believe him, he is suffering from an addiction and it sounds as if he is actually reaching out for help. The trouble is that he's not going to get much help or even seek help if we trivialize his problem on this forum.
> Sorry for the seriousness, but addiction is a serious problem.


BP- you probably read into the thread the way it was intended. The rest of us however....

If this is a legitimate addiction / problem that RR is feeling, I dont have much advice as I havent ever faced true addiction. Although this forum is pretty addicting at times.

When I was serving a mission, we had a gentleman that was trying to quit smoking but just couldnt shake it. Somehow we met an individual that specialized in addictive behaviors and he said that the best answer he had for addictions was a pattern interrupt. He mentioned that most smokers follow a pattern; they wake up and take a smoke, get dressed, get a cup of coffee, and smoke in the car while headed to work. So he suggested that instead of smoking after waking up, to drink your coffee first, then while in the car to eat something like an apple... the idea was to substitute the action with another.

So maybe RR could find another hobby to pre-occupy his mind?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax, your right about the similarities with smoking. Addiction is all about urges(Jonesing) and triggers and stuff like that. It can have other components depending on the drug, but in general it is the behavior that gets us into trouble. The addictive behavior of a hunting addict may not have the societal consequences of heroin or meth or porn or gambling, but the family consequences can be pretty darn bad. There has just been a posting over in the archery section that sounds pretty familiar to this posting. *I am going CRAAAZZZZY! * Utahmountainman is struggling. Most of us can control our urges and behavior before our families suffer and I would like to see friends and family understand that hunting(and fishing) addiction does at least need to be recognized as real and potentially damaging in a family and work place environment.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Go chase grouse next month and tell you go after the ring neck.I will be sitting in my boat looking at the sky and over the water bsing with friends and family waiting for that stink nasty duck to come in the blocks and then the splash and then the dog get to do her thing again.cant wait.IS IT OCT yet.


----------

